# SIMPLE langstroth hive plans



## goto10

Can anyone direct me to some super simple langstroth hive plans. I've been scouring the net and all I find is complicated stuff with complicated joints, routed parts and just things I have no idea how to do or the tools to do it with. I literally want to screw or nail a box together but I need all the right dimensions so I can if I buy wax foundations, I can just stick them in the properly sized frame. 

I want to try langstroth hives because I have been using TBHs for 2 years now and have no bees to show for it, they all die over the winter or just fly away I bought them my first year, then had to buy them again this past year. It's like they build tons of comb have their honey during spring and summer, thrive and either leave or die. And one hive always seems to rob the other hive. I have yet to harvest any honey. I was hoping a langstroth hive might be the change I need.


----------



## no1cowboy

build-it-yourself/10-frame-langstroth

build-it-yourself/dadant-type-frames/


----------



## goto10

no1cowboy said:


> build-it-yourself/10-frame-langstroth
> 
> build-it-yourself/dadant-type-frames/


Thanks the hive looks simple but it looks like I will be buying frames unless I simplify them myself.

How exactly so the bees get into this hive? i see no landing board or entrance.


----------



## Michael Bush

You will have to at least cut rabbets for the frame rests, which you can do with a table saw with two cuts, or a table saw with a dado blade and one cut or a router or a steady hand a vice and a skil saw. A butt joint isn't the fanciest but if you glue it, drill it with a countersink and screw it with deck screws it will last pretty well.


----------



## alleyyooper

Right above in the stickies are the sizes for the hive bodies them selves and the method of the joints with pictures step by step.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=120278

Frames from W.T. Kelleys are 65 cents each. I can't build them for that.

 Al


----------

